# Supercar Seige 17th May - Leeds castle in Kent!



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

We have been allocated a stand at this prestigious event.

Please read the following notes from the organisers carefully, and be aware that your stand place is not confirmed until you have paid your £10 entrance fee (per car, including all passengers). Remember your car will part of the show, so you'll need to leave on stand until the time stated.










We are happy to announce that the Supercar Siege is back again for 2015.

Kindly hosted by Leeds Castle (Kent) and in support of Royal Navy & Royal Marines Children's Fund we aim to expand on what has proven to be a popular fixture to the supercar calendar.

For those of you who missed the last few years' events, we have a basic concept for the show, we invite a select amount of clubs to come and display their cars within the castle grounds in return for a small charity donation. The clubs will also be joined by a number of manufacturing trade stands showing off their latest models. We then throw in some amazing food vendors as well as some traders, add a Navy/Army Air Corps helicopter and let Leeds Castle do what it does best, add an amazing backdrop for the whole event.

The show is targeted unapologetically as a family day, a chance for those who love cars to come out in force and spend the day looking around the varied selection of makes and models we have put together as well as exploring the fantastic sights and activities Leeds Castle has to offer.

The 2013 show had 4000 visitors come through the castle gates, the 2014 event had 6500 people enter which was amazing even by the castle standards.
We aim to smash that record for 2015.

The day is open to all and will have a relaxed family focused feel to it, highlights include:

	700 cars ranging from iconic hatch backs to hyper cars and everything in between.
	Small traders' village selling items specifically targeted towards the car enthusiast.
	A selection of food vendors who have been chosen for their amazing offerings.
	Dream Rides of approx 10 miles in a variety of stunning cars, courtesy of the Sporting Bears in return for a charity donation.
	A huge array of children's activities including an incredible play park, face painting and falconry displays.
	Static HM Navy/Army Air Corps Helicopter, *Apache currently booked in but subject to change.
	Access to tour the stunning Castle and grounds which can take all day to get around if you do it properly.

Prices are as follows:

Static car display/club display pass is £10.
This covers all passengers in the vehicle (max 4 pax).
The normal entry prices for Leeds Castle are £24 per adult and £18.50 per child so this is a huge saving for a family day out.
Online donations for clubs stand passes will be going live in March with the cut-off point being the start of May.

We are seeking your help to raise much needed money for a charity that does fantastic work with children affected by bereavement, illness or disability or complications from service life.

Points to note:

After a few bad apples at the last show we are asking for a self-policing policy for the clubs in attendance.

We are working on a 3 strike rule, with those leaving early, anti-social behaviour etc gaining a mark which will result in the club will be penalised.
Although this sounds harsh, we had one club turn up at 08:00hrs and then decided to leave at 11:00hrs leaving a gaping hole in the display lineup.

This is a charity event where you are displaying your cars for the public to view. You are donating £10 and for that you get entry to an amazing event/location.
We think it's a pretty fair deal as do 99% of those who attend.
With that in mind we have the following guidelines that we ask all those attending to follow:

	All cars must be on the stand by 08:00hrs and remain in place until 16:30hrs. This has been agreed with the venue and we have no say in moving these times due to the large number of visitors.
	No revving of engines. There is a vast array of wildlife in the castle grounds including Peacocks which distress easily as well as very young children who don't appreciate having a Monaro engine revved as they walk past.
	No pets are allowed within the castle grounds unless it is a service/assistance animal.
	No sound systems (inside or outside the cars).
	No marquees are allowed to be erected. Floor and flag banners are allowed but will need to be weighted correctly.
	No BBQ's or cooking allowed within the castle grounds.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PAYMENT DETAILS

Hello all,

To secure your club stand space for this years event, please go to the following Virgin Money page: http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fundrai ... sTeam=true

We are now asking for a £10 minimum donation.

I cannot stress enough, please make sure you put the following down with your payment in the message section:
Full Name:
Registration number:
Make/Model:
Club: TTforum/TTOC

Please do not untick the "I'd like my name to be shown with my message". If you do and you don't include details correctly we cannot track back the donation.










Without all of the above information, we won't be able to guarantee you a place.

Any questions or if you have not included details please ask me 

Spike


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

If you'd like to come, please reply to this thread, with a brief description of you car

TT attendees

1. spike MK2 2.0 TFSI PAID/CONFIRMED
2. Samoa - sheep in wolf's clothing MK2 TDi PAID/CONFIRMED
3. Coli - MK 225 PAID/CONFIRMED
4. John (M18NTT) - Mk1 V6 PAID/CONFIRMED
5. Tomm - MK1 V6 PAID/CONFIRMED
6. Jamie V6 MK2 TTRS PAID/CONFIRMED
7. RS Adam MK2 TTRS


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Can you add me to the list please Iv got a mk 2 ttrs , thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

added to the list


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Thankyou  looking forward to it


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

hope some more sign up... I'll run with it, even if a small stand


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

spike said:


> hope some more sign up... I'll run with it, even if a small stand


Good luck with the event, sadly I've got a family 'do' on that weekend and wont be allowed out to a car 'thing'! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What does it cost just to go in?

Its a long day just being there from 8 till 4.30.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ian222 said:


> What does it cost just to go in?
> 
> Its a long day just being there from 8 till 4.30.


HI Ian,

yes I'd agree its quite a long day, but you and you passengers are free to explore the car show, the castle and grounds  I'm sure the day would pass quickly. The TTs form part of the show, and only fair they are there for the paying public to view.

Prices are as follows:

Static car display/club display pass is £10.
This covers all passengers in the vehicle (max 4 pax).
The normal entry prices for Leeds Castle are £24 per adult and £18.50 per child so this is a huge saving for a family day out.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

O yeah sorry, so it still costs 24 pp to get into the show and castle etc. Unless you are part of the stand and its only 10. I got ya.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

If Adam is going then I assume I gotta come   TTRS


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

You assumed right buddy ,get added to the list


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

cool, slowly building up our stand lol


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

TT attendees

1. spike MK2 2.0 TFSI
2. RS Adam MK2 TTRS
3. Jamie V6 MK2 TTRS
4. Samoa - sheep in wolf's clothing MK2 TDi - 75% confirmed I will come - will know 31 March for sure


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats cool, until we need to or charity donation, we can be flexible


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello Spike, just replied to organising a meet in Kent in March - don't come on here much, so drop me a PM if u need a mobile nos for this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Tomm added to list


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheers Spike!

Let me know how to pay


spike said:


> Tomm added to list


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll update once they open the charity page


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Spike,

I'd like to come if i may?? just moved to Kent (Herne Bay), have been to a few meets mainly hertfordshire/north london areas etc a few years ago but nothing recently.
I have a Mk1 225 Roadster (brilliant red) not on my profile yet!

How do i pay for the show?

Colin


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

COLI said:


> Hi Spike,
> 
> I'd like to come if i may?? just moved to Kent (Herne Bay), have been to a few meets mainly hertfordshire/north london areas etc a few years ago but nothing recently.
> I have a Mk1 225 Roadster (brilliant red) not on my profile yet!
> ...


Hi Colin

I'll add you to the list, the show will open a link in next few weeks, for the £10 charity payment. I'll post up the link once publised


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Will do.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've added the charity link to the first post, so you can secure place.... until you donate your £10, then your place is not confirmed. There is no payment on day option, and you must pay before the start of May.

Remember you can bring upto 4 people for your £10, the normal entry price is around £24 per head!

Please remind your self of the conditions above, especially the times your car must be on the stand, on display to the public 

Please carefully follow payment instructions, and post in this thread once done


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheers spike, I will do that tonight at work.

Reg details, I am hoping to fit my private plate between now and then, is there any chance to update the reg details at a later date do you know?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll find out for you


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Use the most likely info for the car on the day


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

COLI said:


> Hi Spike,
> 
> I'd like to come if i may?? just moved to Kent (Herne Bay), have been to a few meets mainly hertfordshire/north london areas etc a few years ago but nothing recently.
> I have a Mk1 225 Roadster (brilliant red) not on my profile yet!
> ...


Not seen yrs in the bay yet! I got green roadster

Matt


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Colin, is that you I see has paid ?


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

bbbenzal said:


> COLI said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Spike,
> ...


Hi Matt, i'm on the Bullockstone Rd, only been here 5 months or so, and what with trying to do my house up and work, struggling to find the time to get her out of the garage at the mo. Have'nt seen a green one yet but have noticed there are a lot of Mk1's down here!!

Cheers Colin


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

spike said:


> Colin, is that you I see has paid ?


Yeah thats me Spike 8)

Initially i cocked up when putting down my details. instead of putting in my car details in i just wrote "keep up the good work" LOL what a spanner :? :? should ave gone to specsavers!!!!, Anyway so i had to phone the virgin money line and get that changed for the right car details, trouble is they've put my car down as a TT5? but i suppose as long my reg is in and iv'e got the payment reciept thats all that matters.

Anyway il'l see you there mate, looking forward to it.

Cheers Colin


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats cool, just wanted to check


----------



## bbbenzal (Nov 18, 2014)

COLI said:


> bbbenzal said:
> 
> 
> > COLI said:
> ...


Quite a few....I'm down kings road near morrisons.... I saw a bright red one by police station...thought it was yours lol


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Samoa said:


> Hello Spike, just replied to organising a meet in Kent in March - don't come on here much, so drop me a PM if u need a mobile nos for this


Thanks for your charity donation, will mark you accordingly


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

we're now officially on the list

http://supercarsiege.co.uk/car-clubs-forums/

This event is open to all members of the TTforum and TTOC


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

What's the closing date for this,would love to fit this in to a visit back home to Kent.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

jaybyme said:


> What's the closing date for this,would love to fit this in to a visit back home to Kent.


Closing date will be when they stop the charity payment page, at beginning of May


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

OK thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

any one else interested, we may have the smallest stand there... quality not quantity!


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

spike said:


> any one else interested, we may have the smallest stand there... quality not quantity!


Donation made, can you add me to the list please mate. Never been to Leeds castle but passed it many, many time over the years on regular family holiday jaunts to the coast from London. Get to see the castle, some classy wheels and all in a good cause to boot.

John


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Many thanks John


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Thought I'd paid this the other day, don't know what I paid but anyway.

Paid mine.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Tomm


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Donated just now  Looking forward to it!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Jamie-V6 said:


> Donated just now  Looking forward to it!


 many thanks


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

must be time for a bump, any more for any more?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

How much is it to just attend? No info here or on the website??
Unfortunately the Car Show Collective "Show of Shows" event is on in Kent the same day (Tonbridge). 
Perhaps those who are just attending, rather than showing, might visit both event


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> How much is it to just attend? No info here or on the website??
> Unfortunately the Car Show Collective "Show of Shows" event is on in Kent the same day (Tonbridge).
> Perhaps those who are just attending, rather than showing, might visit both event


Normal admission charges apply to visit the castle, including car show that day. The normal entry prices for Leeds Castle are £24 per adult and £18.50 per child


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I see, but you can't leave before 4.30pm if you show the car :-(


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> I see, but you can't leave before 4.30pm if you show the car :-(


correct


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Just a reminder, final sign up date for this is fast approaching, which is 1st May!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn, looks like an excellent deal and I'd have been well up for that, but the last day of the London 7s is on the same day and I'm taking Mondo Jr. and Mrs. Mondo there instead.  Well,  , but you know what I mean.

Will try to keep an eye out for the event next year, as it's a freakin' bargain.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

yes, is a great value day out, all the benefits of Leeds Castle, and a massive car show to look round too


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

RS Adam

are you still planning on attending? If so have you made your charity payment, I may have missed it?


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

remember this closes on 1st May, so fence sitters now is the time to jump!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Today is your last day to secure a place!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Entries now closed!

Will update arrival info soon!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Any Info yet Mr Spike?


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Any Info yet Mr Spike?


I got an e-mail about a week and half ago from [email protected] which provided quite a bit of info about the arrival arrangements which are based on the same arrangements as last year.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh right, I'm yet to get anything, will have to keep checking, thanks.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Tomm said:


> Oh right, I'm yet to get anything, will have to keep checking, thanks.


Hi mate,

This is what I got on the 2nd May
.......................
Congratulations, if you are reading this email you successfully made your donation for Supercar Siege 2015.

From all of us here at Team Supercar Siege, our sponsor's Mulgari Automotive Ltd and of course our chosen charity, The Royal Navy and Royal Marine Children's Fund, we would like to say thank you for your kind donation.

The money raised by this year's event goes directly to the charity and they have some amazing schemes which will put it to good use.

Arriving at the castle

Leeds Castle will be hosting this year's show once again and despite the name the castle is actually located in Kent:

Siege Map

The castle can be found 7 miles East of Maidstone, just off junction 8 of the M20 motorway.

The castle is clearly sign posted from all routes with the usual brown tourist signs. If you hit water turn around and head back the way you came.

The main castle entrance is located on Penfold Hill, just off the Ashford Road (A20).
There are several entrances to the castle so please ensure you head the the main gate, if you are using Satnav for directions please use the following address:

Leeds Castle,
Maidstone,
Kent,
ME17 1PL.

Timings:

We are asking all drivers displaying their vehicles to arrive at the main gate from 07:45hrs and before the cut-off point at 09:30hrs.

The cut-off point is very important as we have to have all cars parked up and the displays signed off by the H&S team from the castle prior to the public being allowed into the grounds. After 09:30hrs, any cars arriving will be asked to park in the external public car park.

Display Passes:

This is the fun bit. We ask all vehicles to head straight to the castle in the morning through the main public gate. Inside you will be met by our team who will be directing you to an allocated space inside the public car park where you will be given your car pass.

To speed up this process, when you spot your first staff member wearing a neon pink hi-vis vest, we simply ask you to shout out as loud as you can which stand you are displaying on. You cannot be too loud, they will not be offended. With phenomenal speed and the agility and grace of a new born giraffe, they will then direct you to the correct staging area.

When your stand is fully grouped, all passes now on display, we will then have you move into the castle grounds where you will be assisted to park up on your stands by our team.

This sounds complicated but it has proven a great way to get the cars in and onto the castle green in a controlled and timely fashion.

Security/Safety:

Once you are parked up please make sure you take all sensible measures to secure your vehicle. We anticipate around 6000 members of the public to attend, so make sure all valuable and attractive items are safe at all times.

As per the initial instructions forwarded to you (either via your clubs, forum or directly) we have asked all drivers to honour the rules laid down by the castle, the likes of no revving of engines, no sound systems to be used etc.

If you have any issues during the day that needs our input, please approach a member of our team. As stated they will be easy to spot wearing the pink hi-vis vests.

Should there be any incidents we will be asking all drivers to return to their vehicles to await further instructions.

End of day:

At 16:30hrs we will be controlling the exit of all vehicles, so please be patient, the guys and girls in pink will try to get everybody out as quickly as possible whilst making sure visitors remain intact and traffic does not bottle neck on the main roads.

As per our previous shows, there will be an opportunity to arrange shots of your cars to be taken with the castle as the back drop. This will be controlled once again by our team and is on a first come first served basis and you are allocated a small amount of time before you will be asked to move on. If you wish to stay behind and take part, please approach our staff at the site office (next to the food traders) to register interest prior to 16:00hrs.

We will of course be updating all of our social media feeds, forums and other outlets with details as they come in over the next 2 weeks and we will send out another email on the Friday before the show to confirm the above.

Should you have any questions that are not covered by the above email, please feel free to email us directly.

We cannot wait to welcome you to the Siege.

Kind regards,

Ross Thomson
Team Supercar Siege
[email protected]
...................................................


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

ok...

seems we need to group up in a holding area, before being shown to our stand. as above info

Shall we say meet in holding area at 8.30am to 8.45am.

If you want to convoy in, I'll be leaving the Maidstone Premier Inn ME14 3AS at 8.15am.

Post up where you'll be meeting the rest of us.


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

spike said:


> ok...
> 
> seems we need to group up in a holding area, before being shown to our stand. as above info
> 
> ...


Don't mind, see what the others want to, 
i dont know the area that well so maybe someone can sudjest we meet up somewhere before the castle so as we can group before we group in the grouping area :roll: and we can all become groupiesLOL


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

probally a good idea, anyone local know a handy spot?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

There are the services along the M20. Just at the bottom of the A249 for anyone coming along the M2.

Leeds castle isn't far, plus the services hosts a lot of meets for Atoms and people going across for the ring and such. Plus I can fetch a coffee.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Tomm said:


> There are the services along the M20. Just at the bottom of the A249 for anyone coming along the M2.
> 
> Leeds castle isn't far, plus the services hosts a lot of meets for Atoms and people going across for the ring and such. Plus I can fetch a coffee.


The A249 appears to be at Jct 7...Services appear to be at Junction 8, shall we meet there? 8.30am


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I would be up for that. Anyone coming from Sanford may end up turning around at the services and going back the way they've traveled for part of the journey, but the services are on a junction as mentioned so can be accessed from both carriageways.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

I'll be staying at the Premier Inn at Allington so will probably rejoin the M20 and J5 then head down to J8 to come off for Leeds castle so a meet at the services for 08:30 will be fine for me. Just need to get up in time for my brekkie first.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

That hotel is bang on top of a pretty decent Audi dealership. Nice little stroll along the river as well. May well be popping down that way for some food that night. I'll keep an eye out for a car the same as mine... But much nicer haha


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Is that Premier inn at Sandling ? 

Thats right by Audi too


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

My mistake, the lock outside the sanding premier inn is called Allington lock, hence I thought it was the Allington branch.

Either way, services sound good.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Yep, it's the Sandling Premier Inn that's by the river. I must say it looks very nice but when we were booking to stay somewhere local I was a bit put off by the reference to the noisy restaurant and double glazed rooms. We'll be up the road a bit.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry everyone will probably now have to bale out of this.  My daughters been taken ill and I've currently been promoted to chief baby sitter for my 18 month old grandson for the entire weekend. I doubt whether 8 hours at Leeds Castle + travelling would go down too well with him so I'll probably have to give this a miss. If I can make it I'll be at the M20 services for 08:30 as arranged but likely as not I'll not be there. Sorry and have a good time.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear that :-/
Hope you don't mind me asking though, but do you have a ticket which you won't be using?
I've just had fresh paint all around and fully detailed the car today - plus I'm only an hour and a half's drive from the venue. I'd be up for taking your place if you dropped out.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

mullum said:


> Sorry to hear that :-/
> Hope you don't mind me asking though, but do you have a ticket which you won't be using?
> I've just had fresh paint all around and fully detailed the car today - plus I'm only an hour and a half's drive from the venue. I'd be up for taking your place if you dropped out.


Didn't get a ticket as such, just an e-mail confirming that my donation had been successfully received and that I was on the invited list to attend and display. Not sure whether you'd be able to blag your way in. Maybe Spike could confirm whether this is possible.

Those intending to display had to register their car details as part of the donation process via Virginmoneygiving so whether they'd be prepared to issue the pass that is allocated to me (to you) is really up to them. I have no problem with that but it wouldn't be up to me. In response to a post from Tomm I posted the e-mail I got from the organisers detailing the entry arrangements a few posts back.

I was still hoping that I'd be able to make it but I really doubt it now so the place will be going to waste. Never been to Leeds Castle but passed it so many times over the years. Doomed never to ever get there I think.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm not sure how tight they are on checking registrations, so its up to you, if you wanna try blag it!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

This isn't going well! Hope your daughter recovers soon.

Unfortunately my petrol flap won't open and my DIS is showing Nil! I will try and sort it out tonight but if I can't get it sorted then I am going to be unable to make it. Short of pulling the back seat up and removing the fuel pump to fill the tank up I'm at a loss of what to do.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys, how did the show go? Any pictures?

regards Ross


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I've loadsa pictures, really good show, such an amazing mix of cars.

Will get some up after weekend as away


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

spike said:


> I've loadsa pictures, really good show, such an amazing mix of cars.
> 
> Will get some up after weekend as away


Glad to hear it was a success and really sorry I missed it. My daughter went down with chronic food poisoning on the Friday evening and ended up in hospital on the Saturday (not funny at any time but she is also 6 months pregnant). My grandson ran me ragged all weekend, the little pickle. I'm certainly not as young as I used to be and I was quite glad to get back to work on Tuesday for a rest. Will try to get to another meet over the Summer.


----------

